# Dynaflow Silver Phos-Copper Brazing Alloy



## hittnhard (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone use this stuff...be interested in buying a few packages/pounds? 
I have a 10+ packages of 28 sticks (1 pound each). Would sell if anyone was interested. PM me or email me at [email protected]


----------

